# Mk677 Sides



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone run this?

It's like an oral ghrp6, but im finding it's making me insanely hungry, especially now im cutting.

Also im carrying a lot of water weight, can i assume it's from this?

Would i be better off taking it on a bulk, or kick up the macros and aim for recomp?

Stuff is nice, but it's driving me nuts at times.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

@Dazzza are you running a log if not what is your dose, dose time amount per day and duration? You dosing on empty stomach or with food? Any sides, mood change? I'm interested in this compound hence the ten million questions, lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> are you running a log if not what is your dose, dose time amount per day and duration? You dosing on empty stomach or with food? Any sides, mood change? I'm interested in this compound hence the ten million questions, lol


Dose is 1ml 25mg 20-30 minutes prior to my bedtime protein meal, once per day as half life is 24hrs anyway and yes it's on an empty stomach, otherwise it'll blunt the gh pulse.

Sides wise, insatiable hunger and a good bit of water retention.

The positives, better sleep brighter skin looking and feeling more youthful, improved recovery joints seemed better but that could be down to the water retention, and the dmso doing it's thing.

No real mood change, i have been a bit calmer of late, but that could be down to the other things im taking.

I've stopped it for now, as the hunger was driving me nuts. I'll be running it once i kick off my test cycle, i feel this is where it works best.

I feel it's a pretty sweet compound. I ran it as part of my pct, as i wanted to reduce macros and still keep wwhat i gained.

Im still bang on the same weight as i was three weeks ago [198] and i've leaned out a bit since then.


----------

